# Huffish dog in bit role



## blakeenfan (May 4, 2009)

After hearing about the Huffish Kennels in Sweden, I went to their site and was amazed. I also think maybe one of them found it's way into the Swedish horror flick "Let the Right One In": Don't worry, it doesn't get hurt and it's in the first 10 minutes of the movie if you aren't a horror freak like myself. It's a gorgeous white Standard in a semi-Continental cut. Check it out!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ummmmm.....too bad..definitely not a horror film fan! I hide. LOL
_


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats neat. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

my youngest spoodle, Willow, has a Huffish dog in her pedigree 
too cool


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've seen that movie and the dog is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## blakeenfan (May 4, 2009)

*Does the dog have a name?*

He has the elegance and bearing of the old Puttencove, Blakeen or Piperscroft dogs. But it seems he has his tail docked longer than usual 
or maybe not at all, I can't quite remember .... Someone who isn't upload-illiterate should make that sequence ( all 20 seconds of it) availiable for those Forum folk who are too horror-squeamish to watch "Let the Right One In".

Glad someone else finally replied to this. 

BRING BACK THE ENGLISH SADDLE CLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so tired of looking at bare-ass Continental Clones. 

Bye for now, Blakeenfan!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the movie, ill see what I can do about getting the clip!

here is a pic I found..


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay I think I found a clip but you'll have to place it at the right part to avoid soem of the actual movie.

Start it at 10:25!

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/drama/watch/v18199271E3FRnsrW


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that.
I have to say it looks a lot like my Gunther with a natural (I wish!!) tail.
He has Huffish in his background as well.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

I watched that film right before i got Suki, it really sealed the deal! lol!


----------

